# Other Projects Page



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

So what other small or side projects are you up to? 

While the main focus has been on the Rn Wagon I have been working on researching the details of a 44 tonner, a Vulcan rebuild, detail parts, a brakevan, a workcar, a bogie wagon. 

Pics to follow and more. 

This is your chance to promote small projects without having to have a full thread. 

Put 'em up and show the world your efforts, the trials, the testing and tribulations.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is a earlier trial project. 

This is a SAR designating board, commonly used during the steam era prior to telephone / radio communcations. 

They were located a mile out of town on the incoming side, with the station name painted in black on a white frame. The crew would then know they were approaching a station and do the appropriate actions required to stop or pass through depending on orders. 

This was taken on the Pichi Richi Railway line approaching Summit. The Sketchup model is for a master to resin cast in the near future.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

OK, I will play
Nothing dramatic, normal RR operations:
-Planning the wiring of switches and blocks for the track powered layout.
-Doing maintenance on locos that have started to sputter a bit
-Planning to ponder installation of RC on a few steamers

And trying to run a train for at least a little while every winters day

Jerry


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Converting 13 locomotives to DCC, Pulse Smoke, and PB 11 sound
Designing a new indoor F Scale layout in a 800 sq ft "L" shaped basement


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm shoveling snow! 

Still have a couple Piko building kits to complete. Engine shed on one of the outbuildings for the brewery series.

Progress has been slow on my Roundhouse kit, though I am up to the stage where I have to depart from the kit. I want to try running the chassis on air soon.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Working on a "one-horse powered" motive power where a horse galloping in a pipe (think hamster wheel) powers _The California Experience_. Wheel actually spins around the horse as he "gallops" in place. Will be very whimsical.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

1 horsepower, love the humour in it. Giddyup.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The "One Horse Power" motive power in operation!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7_Z9tskdj4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JackJK (Jan 21, 2015)

I*m dealing with a captivating project, I have a great number of different buildings in my collection, and I decided that it is high time for me to create something huge and grandiose from the available stuff (ha-ha)))), I ordered one more building to create, and soon I will be able to create the scale village model, hope it will worth all my effords, as this model is not completely ready for displaying, you can see this picture yet, or check here if you are interested in)


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Member of the local club gave a lesson on making figures from Sculpy (brand) modeling material on an aluminium-foil armature. I am fairly pleased with the result of my 1st attempt! Not sure if I will do more, but I did buy a small toaster oven to heat cure the Sculpy and I had to buy a lot of paint to do just the one small figure, so I have the tools and paints to do many more if I buy some more Sculpy!

Not "Trains" related, but I also needed to recover a lampshade and I like how it turned out. I also made a deflector for the furnace duct outlet in my kitchen to deflect the heat from blowing across the top of the fridge.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Still, you're using creative skills to do something different.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Alrighty, since this project isn't big enough to have a full post I've tacked it onto the small projects that I had running a while back. Certainly one of the quickest build in a while and not as involved or in-depth as some of the others. 

I had the plans for a while and somehow it never got past the paper and pencil stage. The Eureka moment came when I figured out a way to scale it and get the dimensions. Originally I was going to 3d print it, since funds are low at the moment I went towards hand made with a view of using it as a master for casting.

Once I found something to use as a mold to cast the structure - 40mm water pipe offcut in my shed had the right internal dimensions - it progressed quickly from there.

The casting setup - 40mm waterpipe offcut, stabilised with playdough in a plastic container. Pour did not leak at all. This angle shows the pour. 










This angle shows the setup.










To remove the unmodified plaster cast I had to cut down one side of the pipe - despite slathering a heap of petroleum jelly to aid removal. I levelled the base and bought the top close to final dimensions then made the slight pitch down to make the rooftop. Once the door frame was marked out I applied gaffer tape to the outline and cut it out with a chisel blade, levelled and removed extra from the inside.










Test fitting of the door and frame assembly. I took my time and removed a little bit at a time- even the if the plaster looked and felt cured, it was still softish inside. Easier to work this way as the chance of chipping and crumbling was lessened.










Layout of door and pillbox body.










More to follow shortly.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is some more developments.

Test fit of door and door lock assembly with hole for the hasp drilled, finished item will have a padlock fitted.










Addition of the strap hinges - all made in styrene. Curved to fit the profile of the structure.










Outdoor pic in its raw state with the hasp fitted.










Full frontal - prior to painting I filled in any imperfections with rapidfilla and smoothed out to givethat finished concrete look - even though looking like this would give it a aged and run down look.










Painted - structure I used Woodland Scenics Top Coat Concrete in 2 coats. I let it dry and using my fingers gently smoothed to remove the bigger brush lines. I spray painted the styrene door assembly with black paint in 2 coats, and then grey enamel in 2 coats. 










Not a great pic - but voila the assembly piece.










Now all I have to do is mold up and cast - still deciding whether to cast one piece or to cast 2 pieces, paint then assemble. We'll see.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

The lazy side of me leans towards one-piece castings, wherever possible.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

One piece casting looks the best way to do this. With a 2 piece I can get that metal and concrete look without painting mishaps.


----------

